# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  Breeding woodies?

## DC101

Hello guys!

I want to start breeding roaches and the only ones at pet stores are woodies.
I know how to breed them but i have a few questions:

At what age do they start to give birth?
Are they ok to feed to young Green Tree Frogs (aka, whites)? Im saying 3-4 months old green tree frogs.
How long do they live for?

Thanks guys!!!   :Frog Smile:

----------

